

Melbourne Hackernews Meetup, Wed 3 Nov - bhoung

A few of us are catching up to shoot the breeze arising from this HN Offer<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1837408<p>Where: Match Bar and Grill, 279 Little Lonsdale St, corner of Swanston, Melbourne<p>When: 3 November, 5:30pm onwards<p>It's short notice, but hope to see you there. Should be a great chance to meet like-minded 
people and get feedback on ideas and startups. I'm on 0433 507 750 if you need to track us down.<p>Please upvote to bring this to people's attention.
[edit: thanks guys, hitting the front page should be sufficient]
======
stuartm
People interested in Hacker News (and based in Melbourne) may also be
interested in some of these upcoming events and meetups...

<http://thehive.org.au/> Monthly networking for entrepreneurs, with a guest
speaker who talks about their startup. The podcast from the session with Steve
Sammartino from Rentoid.com has some interesting anecdotes on how he
publicised his startup.

<http://siliconbeachaustralia.org/> Fortnightly meetups to discuss tech
startup ideas (the Melbourne website is broken, so I am not sure if this is
still happening).

<http://www.tedxmelbourne.com/> (November 20th) TEDxMelbourne is an
independently organised TED-like event under license from TED.com

<http://www.ruxcon.org.au/> (November 20th, and 21st) Ruxcon is the premier
technical security conference in Australia. Like Defcon, but held in
Australia.

<http://groups.google.com/group/mclbb> (first Tuesday of the month. Next one
is on November 9th due to the Cup Day public holiday) Interesting technical
talks held at lunchtime in. The next ones are on Hadoop and Python games.

<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/440359/> Melbourne Association of Software
Testers (last Wednesday of the month) Monthly meetup at Beer DeLuxe to talk
about software testing and related topics (and drink beer). Some Agile testing
enthusiasts guaranteed to be at each meeting.

<http://trampolineday.com/> (next one is expected to be sometime around March
2011) Trampoline is a self-organising un-conference for those who find the
world interesting, have something to offer and share, and have an inquisitive
mind.

Hopefully this comment is not too off-topic for Melbourne-based readers. I
have already met several of the commenters from this HN story at some of these
events. If you have any more, please post them in a reply to this comment.

~~~
KateKendall
Also you could sign up for Melbourne's Startup Digest fortnightly enewsletter
- it does the curation for you... <http://startupdigest.com/>

Silicon Beach Melbourne has pretty much died in the arse.

There are also many user groups worth attending depending on your
skills/interest.

------
2bHalfMad
Can I also suggest that we all wear white t-shirt or something that we can
easily identify each other rather than blindly walk up to anyone in the bar
IMO?

------
KateKendall
The last meetup in Feb was great. FYI – there's a bit of a community around
the @ycmelb Twitter account - <http://twitter.com/ycmelb>

~~~
bhoung
Thanks for the tip. Do you think someone with access to @ycmelb could tweet a
link to this?

~~~
KateKendall
Not sure who holds the account password - it might be @nedwin. I actually work
at the Melbourne-based YC startup Adioso.com. The cofounders Tom and Fenn led
the last one a bit.

These threads are worth viewing for info on previous meetups:

February 2010 – <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1091571>

October 2009 – <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849668>

~~~
bhoung
I met nedwin and kiwidrew at the last one I think. There must have been at
least 30 people. I'll look him up. Thanks again.

------
michaelneale
Is there a similar thing for Sydney?

~~~
nikcub
I am also in Sydney atm.

If anybody else is Sydney side and would be interested in a meetup, reply
here, or upvote, the parent, or something.

~~~
obiterdictum
Add me to the list of curious.

~~~
yagibear
ditto

~~~
3KWA
same here (Manly)

------
2bHalfMad
I'm in, it would be great to meet all the talents out there in Melbourne. :)

------
Dramatize
Brisbane might be a little too far to drive :)

------
kschua
What time do you folks intend to stay till? There is an Android meetup going
on at the same time and I am in a dilemma

~~~
GVRV
Yup, I'm heading there as well [http://ausdroid.net/2010/10/01/android-
australia-pro-am-get-...](http://ausdroid.net/2010/10/01/android-australia-
pro-am-get-your-dev-on/)

~~~
bhoung
Guess we'll just see how it goes. What time is the android thing finishing up?

~~~
kschua
I don't know. It starts at 6pm. I'll probably stay there till 7.15pm and head
towards Match Bar and Grill and should be there before 7.30pm, or skip the
Android altogether

------
Biztactix
I'll set up a meeting in Alice Springs, All Welcome

Bojangles at 5PM Sunday

------
zmmmmm
Would love to have a google calendar or similar for this kind of thing so that
they can go in my schedule automatically and not have to rely on me happening
to read Hacker News at the right moment!

------
mambodog
Gotta get out of Perth :/

~~~
lachyg
Amen... I think there are about 4 of us on here!

~~~
benkant
Yep, probably. Moving in Melbourne in January though.

~~~
hoochsta
moved here a year ago! woop woop

------
dolphenstein
Looking forward to it!

------
gord
ouch.. Overlaps exactly with Googles Android promo event -
<http://groups.google.com/group/android-australia>

------
duncan_bayne
I'm in.

~~~
duncan_bayne
... and I'm back out again. I have a day job contracting and a side project, &
it's looking like I'm not going to be finished until _late_ tonight.

------
ft5
If I'm in town I'll be there for sure!

------
sharkey
+1, all going well.

------
hartror
I am so in!

